# Wife New 1911



## mmais68569 (Sep 20, 2012)

What she wanted.
Browning 1911-380 with High Figure Grips in Birds Eye Maple.
She has not fired it yet but will do later this week. 
Also ordered an OWB Mernickle Custom Holster.

MIke


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Mike,
That is a nice looking handgun! As for it being a 380, if she can shoot it properly, AND she'll carry it, it's better than her having nothing!!


----------



## Workhorse (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey MoMan,
Im new to this forum, well to be honest this is the first one ive ever done.
Is there a how to use instructions for first timers


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome Workhorse!
Go here for answers to most questions you may have:
Forum "How To's"

MO


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

mmais68569 said:


> What she wanted.
> Browning 1911-380 with High Figure Grips in Birds Eye Maple.
> She has not fired it yet but will do later this week.
> Also ordered an OWB Mernickle Custom Holster.
> ...


your wife has great taste in guns

hope she love it


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Workhorse said:


> Hey MoMan,
> Im new to this forum, well to be honest this is the first one ive ever done.
> Is there a how to use instructions for first timers


welcome workhorse

enjoy the forum. these guys are really special


----------



## MinuteManMike (Mar 28, 2015)

What I wanted and carry...I made the SAMBAR horn grips they were actually knife scales but since the outstanding BROWNING 1911-380 is 15% smaller than the full size 1911 they fit and look great. I have had my BROWNING 1911-380 since April 2015 and it has performed flawlessly. I have both BROWNING 1911-22's they also perform excellent, consistently.


----------



## otasan56 (Nov 15, 2017)

Teach her how to shoot straight.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

She has good taste in guns


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well OP, I bet your wife will truly love that little 1911, in .380 Auto. A friend of mine has one, I shot it, and I really enjoyed it. I am not, don't flame me guys and gals, a 1911 kinda guy, but I did enjoy shooting his. Congratulations, and love the look of those grips! :mrgreen:


----------



## thirdwall (May 24, 2016)

May I ask where you got the bird's eye maple grips? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

